# Which book/s have you read more than once?



## Galah (Mar 11, 2006)

(let's leave out Tolkein - I've lost count of the times I've read LotR) or which books would you read again (if you had the time).

I have read the original _Foundation_ trilogy + _2001_ a couple of times just for the tech stuff and would probably read the _Thomas Covenant_ series again 'cause they seem to have a lot of angles/issues/ideas to mull over.

thanks :squawk: Galah


----------



## alex22 (Mar 11, 2006)

I've read just about all the books in my collection more than one, but the books most implanted on my retina are:
The Riftwar Saga    Raymond E Feist
The Mallorean        David Eddings
Serpentwar Saga    Raymond E Feist

As you can see im a bit partial to Feist.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 11, 2006)

All the Harry Potters, at least twice

Think that's about it though, I've only been reading fantasy for a few years so am devouring any new book I come across, but Harry I read every time a new one's released as I tend to forget things rather easily....

I will probably do the same with ASoIaF before A Dance With Dragons is released also, until such time, I plan to read all the new books I have and leave the re-reading to when it's actually needed!

xx

This is only fantasy books, I've re-read a couple of 'normal' books because I liked them so much.


----------



## Threddy (Mar 11, 2006)

I've read The Darkweaver legacy twice,(well I am reading it for the second time noe.) 
All the Harry Potters
The Professor: Arsene Wenger at Arsenal
The Artemis Fowls by Eoin Colfer
Probably a few more!


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 11, 2006)

just the darkweaver legasy..
so threddy, you're an aresenal supporter?


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 11, 2006)

*I have the Harry Potter books are few times and also The Dark Towe books a good few times.

The Stand - Stephen King

Weaveworld - Clive Baker

Galilee - Clive Barker

The Great and Secret Show - Clive Barker

I am Legend - Richard Matheson


*


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 11, 2006)

The Devil in a Forest - Gene Wolfe
Ubik - Philip K Dick
A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess
Junky - William Burroughs
On the Road - Jack Kerouac
Wonderland Avenue - Danny Sugermans autobiography
Crazy Diamond - Syd Barret biography, cant remember who wrote it
Elric of Melnibone - Michael Moorcock

Sure there are more but cant think at the moment.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 11, 2006)

Most if not all David Gemmell books at least twice some 5 or 6 times. Terry Pratchett ditto, The Stand & The Green Mile Stephen King, a few James Herbert books like the rats trilogy (first read out of order as I found them and again in correct order), Red dwarf books and the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy and proberly a few more I can't remember off hand have been read and reread


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 11, 2006)

The Foundation Series
Heinlein's Future history
And I read 2001 at least four times


----------



## nixie (Mar 11, 2006)

I've lost count of the number of times I've read Feist's Riftwar specially Magician, although it must be 3 year since my last reread.I don't really re-read anymore as my to read pile is already out of control and my to buy list is even worse.Although there are a number of books I own that will be re-read Erikson and Bakker spring immediately to mind.


----------



## Prefx (Mar 12, 2006)

As some said, I've read a number of my books twice or more, but mostly:

Harry Potter
A Song of Ice and Fire
Hyperion
F.451
The Dark Tower


----------



## Foxtale (Mar 12, 2006)

The Redemption of Althalus
The War of the Flowers
Arena
The Runelords Saga


----------



## Teir (Mar 12, 2006)

The Hobbit and LOTR

Robin hobb - I always find myself picking up one of the Farseer or Tawny books and re-reading a page and before i know it Ive read half of it again

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes

The Silver Sun - by Nancy Springer; couldn't tell you the number of times Ive read this book....ALOT! lol (actually Ive probably read all the books in this set More than once)

Oh i don't know! Ive read heaps of books more than once! i cant remember! *panics slightly*


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 12, 2006)

Stenevor said:
			
		

> The Devil in a Forest - Gene Wolfe


I think I've come to the conclusion and I know I'm not alone here, that anything by Wolfe requires at least one re-read....


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 12, 2006)

After Tolkein, my next best re-read series would have to be The Axis Trilogy and The Wayfarer Redemption Trilogy by Sara Douglass.  

After that would be David Eddings and Katherine Kerr.

Of course by the next time this question is asked there might be a new name on the top of the list, which will please some folk to smile....


----------



## Quokka (Mar 12, 2006)

Same with other posts Ive read most of my books more than once, but the ones I've continuely found myself back reading would include:


Eddings but the _Tamuli _series more than any other.
The earlier Wheel of Time books, I havent even bought the latest one yet, I find I can wait for the paperback. But I have completely worn through my first copy of _The Shadow Rising._
I've only just got into the Errikson and GRR Martin books but I'm actually looking forward to re-reading the Malazan series once it's completed


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 13, 2006)

*Goodness there are too many for me to think of from the top of my head...! 

I will start a list and post it soon.*


----------



## Galah (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks folks, there's a good reading list in your choices - which is partly why I asked - also seems to be a few members frrom the Great Southern Land (i live between brisbane and toowoomba)

has there been a thread on best story/book by an australian author?

see you round the ridges


----------



## Cyril (Mar 13, 2006)

For me, it's :

*Dune saga* - Franck Herbert

*Lensmen series* - E. E. "doc" Smith - They are the first books I read most than once

*Songmaster* - Orson Scott Card - Every time I read the fisrt page, I try to stop reading, and every time, I must go to the end and read it again with the same pleasure.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 13, 2006)

Those that come to mind: The Warlord Chronicles by Bernard Cornwell, Martin's ASoIaF, the Harry Potter books, Tad William's War of the Flowers, Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere and Stardust, Harper Lee's To Kill A Mockingbird. Okay, so the last isn't fantasy, but it's brilliant, so I thought I'd mention it...


----------



## polymath (Mar 13, 2006)

Pretty much everything by:
Stephen King
Terry Pratchett
Umberto Eco
Conan Doyle - Sherlock Holmes
Peter F Hamilton - Night's Dawn Trilogy
All Iain M Banks
Most Of Arthur C Clarke
Most of Frederick Forsyth
aaah there's too many.....


----------



## Lissa (Mar 13, 2006)

I have reread a lot of books.  Here is my list, not all of them SF/F:


Anne McCaffrey: Crystal Singer series
JK Rowlings: Harry Potter Books
Laurell K. Hamilton: Meredith Gentry series (all my other books were in storage)
Louisa May Alcott: Rose books
LM Montgomery: Anne of Green Gables series, Emily trio
Robin McKinley: Sunshine
Maria V. Snyder: Poison Study (can’t wait for Magic Study this fall!)
 
Just a partial list.  I can’t think of anymore right now.  Most of my books are still in storage so I can’t even glance over them.  *sigh* someday I will have all my lovely books back with me on the bookshelves, or as it gets sometimes, in piles by my bed.


----------



## mikeo (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd barely know where to start - I almost always re-read books that I've read as long as I enjoyed them the first time. That said, if I don't have a new book around, the ones I reach for to re-read most are..

William Gibson's Sprawl "trilogy," and Burning Chrome
China Mieville's books (all of them)
Neal Stephenson - Snow Crash, Cryptonomicon (which I can't find right now, grrr...)
most of Fritz Leiber's stuff
any Terry Pratchett


----------



## Taltos (Mar 14, 2006)

Bujold's Miles books
Cook's Garret P.I. books
Herbert's Dune books (classic six, except "God, emperor...")
S.R.Green's Hawk and Fisher books
Lukianenko Dozor's and other books 
H.Beam Piper's Little Fuzzy 
etc. 
and so on and so on


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmm...most often re-read"
Gabaldon's Outlander series (have two copies, one to loan and one to reread ;-)  )
Hubbard's Battlefield Earth (totally destroyed all copies from rereading and now don't own one :-(  )
LOTR - again destroyed my copy and now don't own one
Pratchett's Discworld (currently re-stocking the shelves with these, still missing too many)
Alan Dean Foster's Spellsinger series (another series I don't own anymore but would reread constantly if it were available)

and others of course.  I have such a small collection these days that I don't do a whole lot of rereading.  And of course there is so much out there that I haven't read yet - I usually only reread when I'm under the weather or feeling down as these books make me feel better, like a nice hot cup of tea.


----------



## jude1972 (Mar 29, 2006)

Magician, by Raymond Feist, plus everything else he's written but thats my perfect book flawless.......


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 5, 2006)

Aside from Tolkien which I seem to read every year like some kind of annual pilgrimage there's the Lovecraft short stories.

Raymonds Feist's Faery Tale
Orson Scott Card's Treason
Bruce Coville's Jeremy Thatcher Dragon Hatcher
Ursula le Guin's Earthsea books


----------



## Soraya (Apr 5, 2006)

i have just finished rereading His Dark Materials : Philip Pullman. i keep them it plastic and treat them like gods. lol. oh yea i'm a new girl from Trinidad. Plz read my thread... how's that for begging for acceptance


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 5, 2006)

The clockwork orange
Hyperion/Endimion tetralogy
The time traveller's wife
Brave new world
The little mermaid
Germinal


----------



## Nokia (Apr 5, 2006)

Soraya said:
			
		

> i have just finished rereading His Dark Materials : Philip Pullman. i keep them it plastic and treat them like gods. lol. oh yea i'm a new girl from Trinidad. Plz read my thread... how's that for begging for acceptance


Posted in your thread.  I've reread Pullman's trilogy as well, plus Feist's Magician and the Feist/Wurts Empire series. I think that might be it actually. I have to wait a year or 2 after reading it the first time to forget all the plot twists so they catch me unawares. 

Oh, and Galah: how long does it take you to read LOTR?? Does it get faster each reading?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 6, 2006)

Gawd, books i've reread? Millions

Malazan book of the Fallen - Steven Erikson. All of them a varying number of times. Gardens of the Moon being the leader at the moment with 16 re-reads.
American Gods - Neil Gaiman
Night's Dawn trilogy - Peter F. Hamilton
Illium/Olympos - Dan Simmons
Culture series - Iain M. Banks
Weavers of Saramyr trilogy - Chris Wooding
Harry Potter
His Dark Materials - Pullman
Chasm City - Al Reynolds
Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
Veniss Underground - Jeff Vandermeer
The Year of our War - Steph Swainston

The list goes on and on


----------



## Soraya (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm actually paying attention to all the new books i'm not aware of. read "Time Traveller's Wife" it was going good until towards the end. i guess i got angry that he died and the woman had to survive without him. Tabanca!

the lovely bones was really good but cant read that over, was just too sad. That's going to be a movie too, but one i can't wait to see


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 6, 2006)

Soraya said:
			
		

> read "Time Traveller's Wife" it was going good until towards the end. i guess i got angry that he died and the woman had to survive without him.


He came back when she was 82.
That almost killed me. I like the whole retrospective thing, because it was interesting to discover some parts of the beggining in the end.
And I just realized it says BOOKS.
So I have to pull my Little Mermaid off the list.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 6, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAArgh! I did not want to know that!


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry.
Really. 
No one mentioned that book, so I assumed no one was interested. And it's not exactly sci-fi or fantasy.
If it's any consolation, it's totally worth it and the ending isn't really that important.
Sorry again.
Really really sorry.
I hate myself now.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 7, 2006)

Burn tea burn!!

Someone once told me the ending of a book I was enjoying. I hunted them down and spoon-fed them their own brainzzzzzzzzz

You should hope GrownUp isn't the vindictive sort


----------



## slan (Apr 8, 2006)

If a book is worth finnishing, then it's worth reading again.   There's aways something you miss the first time round.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 10, 2006)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought, "Huh, I haven't reread many books."  Then I went to my bookshelf and started jotting down titles.  

Ack!  Here's a list of most of my rereads, in reverse alphabetical order.

Gene Wolfe, _The Shadow of the Torturer_
T.H. White, _The Once and Future King_
John Varley, _Steel Beach_
Mary Shelley, _Frankenstein_
Frederick Pohl, _Man Plus_
Alexander Panshin, _Rite of Passsage_
Andre Norton,  _‘Ware Hawk_
Pat Murphy, _Adventures of Time and Space with Max Merriwell_
Vonda McIntyre, _The Exile Waiting_
Anne McCaffrey, _Restoree_ and _Dragonflight_
George Martin and Lisa Tuttle, _Windhaven_
Ursula Le Guin, _The Left Hand of Darkness_
Sharon Lee and Steve Miller, the Liaden books
Donald Kingsbury, _Courtship Rite_
Alexander Keys, _The Forgotten Door_
Barry Hughart, _Bridge of Birds_
Frank Herbert, _Dune_
Robert Heinlein, _Glory Road_, _The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress_, and _Stranger in a Strange Land_
Lisa Goldstein, _Red Magician_
Teresa Edgerton, _Goblin Moon_
Philip Dick, _Man in the High Castle_ and _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep_
Lester Del Rey, _The Runaway Robot_
John Crowley, _Aegypt_
Orson Scott Card, _Ender’s Game_
John Brunner, _Stand on Zanzibar_
Octavia Butler, _Kindred_
Lois Bujold, the Miles books.
Steven Barnes, _Streetlethal_
Catherine Asaro, the Skolian Empire books


Some of them I reread because they are "comfort" books (e.g., the Liaden books and others with strong romances), some I reread because they are classics (e.g., Dick's books), and some I reread because I teach them (e.g., Murphy, Butler, and Hughart).  Others I reread just because I've run out of new books and am browsing my shelves, looking for something that I remember enjoying but don't remember why (e.g., Barnes and Martin/Tuttle).  

Some end up disappointing me (e.g., the Heinlein books, which I read when young, never noticing the massive didactic interruptions that bothered me on rereading decades later).

Some end up surprising me (e.g., the Keys book, which I purchased and read when I was in the third grade, and which, on rereading, reveals many liberal leanings and SFF longings that I still hold dear today--leaning and longings that must have shaped me at that tender age in ways I never noticed!).


----------



## Jives (Apr 10, 2006)

You know, I keep coming back to three or four books that I just can't seem to get enough of:

*"Malevil" by Robert Merle* ("The Day of the Dolphin" guy)

This tour de force of a nuclear war and it's aftermath does the opposite that most writers do:  Instead of trying for scope, he just tells the whole story from the point of view of a charismatic French farmer and his friends.  The struggle to replant, save the animals, and set up a new society is a fascnating character study...done perfectly.

*"Earth Abides" by George R. Stewart*

Is there a better book on the effects of a worldwide superplague and it's aftermath?  Not likely.  Forget "The Stand"  This is what it would really be like. Especially poignant is the protagonists struggle to keep learning and education alive, despite a family / tribe that is bent on returning to arrows and caves.

The explanations of the see-saw battles of flora and fauna to readjust to the absence of man is awesome.  Read this and I promise you you'll be hooked for life.  Truly a "classic" in every sense of the word.

*"This Perfect Day" by Ira Levin*

Forget "1984", throw out "Brave New World", again this is the definitive dystopian future book.  I've always thought that computers could run the world a thousand times better than we do, but I don't anymore.

this book, which describes one man's battle to escape the oppressive rules of a techno society is absolutely brilliant.  Why?  The society has it all, it's happy, it's creative, there's no disease, war, or poverty!

So what's missing?  freedom, of course, but something else too.  

It's compelling. I've read it 17 times, and when I'm done typing this, I'm heading to the used book store to get a new copy because my old one is in tatters.


----------



## diva (Apr 11, 2006)

hi a newby here but no one seems to be mentioning Asimov, classic. 

If there is anyone who reads bicentenneal man and does not cry, or want to go out and change society for the better, then their positronic brain needs realigning. 

Oh and those bloody stupid films with will smith or robin williams...grrrr

Happy to see some book I have yet to read will look them up with eager interest.

 At the end of the day good literature should transcend genre.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, sheesh.  I don't know.  Lots of them, in and out of science fiction/fantasy.

In sf/fantasy, off the top of my head, and in no particular order:

Robert Heinlein, Stranger in a Strange Land (at least three or four times)
Robert Heinlein, Farnham's Freehold (but only because the second time was for a class)
Kage Baker, In the Garden of Iden
Kage Baker, Sky Coyote
Kage Baker, Mendoza in Hollywood
Kage Baker, The Cemetery Game             ...all four several times
Orson Scott Card, Ender's Game (three times; maybe four)
Orson Scott Card, Ender's Shadow (twice)
David Brin, Earth (twice)

I know there are more, but I can't think at the moment.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 11, 2006)

diva said:
			
		

> hi a newby here but no one seems to be mentioning Asimov, classic.
> 
> If there is anyone who reads bicentenneal man and does not cry, or want to go out and change society for the better, then their positronic brain needs realigning.
> 
> ...


 
Just because a book is really really good, doesn't mean you'd want to re-read it though...


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 11, 2006)

With mylimited finances and the lack of any decent English speaking book store within an hour's travel, I'm not going to list the books I've reread- besides, we have a two thousand characters maximum limit.

However, looking into the reasons _why_ one might want to read a book over and over.
1: comfort factor, security blanket, like a child wanting to hear the same fairytale before going to sleep (children get very annoyed with me when I modify the stories, getting Goldilocks torn apart by justifyably furious ursines, or Hansel and Gretel arrested for agressing old ladies)

2: "I can't remember what was in this one at all" before you drag it down to the second hand book shop, just a few pages, it can't have been that good if it left so little trace

3: Part 37 of the series has come out, so I'd better skim volumes 1-36, just so I'll know who the characters were

4: "Hey, I read that in '63, and I loved it back then" (normally said while browsing a second hand bookshelf) Frequently followed by " My tastes have changed, haven't they?"

5: There are probably lots more- "I'll just analyse how he maintained the interest through this slow bit" mine recently "If I'm writing in his universe, I have to keep checking I never contradict him" "how did she get round that particular problem?('Oh, I see. By not noticing it existed?)" And I'm aware that not everyone's memory fuctions quite like mine; so perhaps you can forget whodunnit, and rediscover the path to discovery.


----------



## Parsimony (Apr 15, 2006)

The Shannara books by Terry Brooks, the Belgariad and Mallorean by David Eddings, The Chronicles of Narnia, LOTR, and Harry Potter.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 15, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> children get very annoyed with me when I modify the stories



 at Chris.  You know, this is one of the reasons I learned to read at such a young age.  My fairy tale of choice when I was a little one was "Rumplestilskin", and my father had to tell it to me every night.  He would get bored and he would change things around, and I would set him straight and tell him to tell it the _right_ way.  Well, he was a fairly patient man, so this went on for awhile.  However, one night I pushed it a little too far.  He got frustrated and told me that if I wanted to hear the story again, I was going to have to learn to read it for myself.  So I did.


----------



## Rich (Apr 15, 2006)

For me it's all Pratchett, Asimov, the Dune sequence, the Gormenghast trilogy, 1984, Second Variety by Philip K Dick, the Rama novels, the list goes on and on and on........


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 15, 2006)

Rich said:
			
		

> For me it's all Pratchett, Asimov, the Dune sequence, the Gormenghast trilogy, 1984, Second Variety by Philip K Dick, the Rama novels, the list goes on and on and on........


*
Got to admit that I have read many of Pratchetts novels several times, always an enjoyable read.

Love the avatar btw! *


----------



## BooberApGrumbly (Apr 16, 2006)

One of my favorite series to read over and over again and I've done so since about fifth grade is the "Chronicles of Prydain" by Lloyd Alexander.

I've reread "carrion comfort" by Dan Simmons as well as many of the initial "Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter" books by Laurel Hamilton.  I love most of what Barbara Hambly writes and have reread her vampire novels a couple of times.

I try to reread my sherlock holmes collection at least once per year 

plus the chronicles of narnia have been read a couple of times.  At the moment I'm rereading "watership down" a favorite from childhood.

Darrin Coe


----------



## kaneda (Apr 16, 2006)

fantasy wise...
Knights of dark renown - d gemmel. loads of times
dragonlance chronicles and legends numerous times when i was a kid
elfstones of shannara
american gods / neverwhere - neil gaiman ive read about 3 times each
hmmmm trying to think whatelse I've reread.... basically if i really like a book then I will reread it... hmmmm, when i put my books back on the bookshelf I'll be able to see more clearly and will add back to this.


----------



## Netted (Apr 16, 2006)

David eddings Belgariad/Malloreon + Tamuli/Elenium, The Princess Bride, Discworld books featuring the witches - they're my comfort books

I've read Margret Atwoods 'Oyrx + Crake' a few times, ditto Brave New World, anything by Orwell, and a bunch of others - so much to think about. 

to be fair,  i normally read most stuff twice over, as i often rush a good book to find out what happens, so i then read it again a couple of monthes after to really appreciate it


----------



## cornelius (Apr 16, 2006)

* a star called Henry *... it was for school 
thinking about re reading LOTR, in English this time


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 16, 2006)

*Ok Cornelius - you are now in my cool book!

I love 'A Star Called Henry' by Roddy Doyle is a masterpiece, I love it so much and I have lost count how many times I have read it!!!

The sequel is called 'Oh Play That Thing'!!

*


----------



## cornelius (Apr 16, 2006)

I kept my copy, some people asked me to buy it from me, but I said no...

glad to be in your cool book- I know how highly valued the places are - thanks


----------



## Jen526 (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't do much re-reading any more.  (When I was younger, I must've read the Belgariad about once a week for a while there.) 

A few that I do seem to get an urge to reread every couple years:

- Chronicles of Prydain
- the Tripods books
- "The Forgotten Beasts of Eld"  (McKillip)
- "Lyonesse"  (Vance)
- "The Snow Queen" (Vinge)


----------



## An8el (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going to leave out the ones that have already been mentioned - I have a collection of about 500 books that I just keep reading over and over again. But most of them are in storage right now. Gawd I miss 'em, but I must make do with the library. I've already read all of what's in there. 

 Rodger Zelazny - Called "A Rose for Ecclesiastes" about a linguist who's learning Martian. It's amazing because of the powerful ending and a circular sense of momentous change in the protagonist. I've also re-read alot of times a toss-off story of Zelazny's called "Eye of Cat." It's a story of a hunter who lets one of his prizes go to hunt him. But the Am. Indian character's sensibility is so interesting to me, I just wanna hang out in that world for awhile over and over again.
"The Kin of Ata" by Dorothy Bryant. It read straight out of a dream that I had dreamed, which made it really unbelievable - as if I'd written the book myself!
"The Practice Effect" by David Brin - an interesting world where things create themselves if you use them with intent. Just charming.
Patricia McKillip - incredible descriptive ability in fantasy.
A.E. Van Vogt - a cinematic visionary from 1940s who allowed readers to recombine his storylines into alternative meanings in the "Null-void" stories.
Oh - I'll post again when I'm not so spaced out from being tired...there are sooooo many others I'm just not remembering.


----------



## An8el (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, remembered CJ Cherryh, the Chanur books. Really like how her characters aren't human with fur linings.
Ah, better get ready for beddy-bye...


----------



## tiny99 (Apr 29, 2006)

awaydays by kevin sampson


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm going to reread _The Wizard of Oz_ today.  I need something life-affirming to beat back the Bad Wicked World.


----------



## alicebandassassin (Apr 29, 2006)

I dont normaly read books more than once as i cant forget the storys after i read them but i did read intensity and odd thomas by dean koonitz twice and a tom holt book once  and have gone back to the odd book to check an odd fact or two


----------



## Fantasy newbie (Jul 3, 2006)

Sean Russells Swans War it was the first one I got into after many years. Also rrmartin Fire and Ice, and terry Goodkinds Sword oif truth, Any Sugestions like these to read?


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 3, 2006)

the only books i have erver read twice are harypotter ones, i read the first one 50 times in one month, i am ashamed, especialy as it took me a whole year to read the second one. i usualy dont read a book more than once, because i dont have time, im always reading a new book after i have finnished a book. i have atleast 10 serises in my head at the moment. including foundation(asimov), otherland(tad wiliams), wheel of time(rob J). others include; P F hamilton, JK Rowling, KJ anderson, A Reynowlds, A MaCafery. i also store previous comleated stories in my head, including LOTR, Odysey(Clarke), Earth Children, D Adams, and many more


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 3, 2006)

Just saw this thread. I won't even get into it much, unless someone's got a year or two to go through the list. Suffice to say: Moorcock (nearly all); Lovecraft (nearly all, more times than I remember); Tolkien (_LotR_ at least 10-12 times alone); Peake: 3 times; Asimov (Foundation, Robot series) at least 3 times; Heinlein (with a few exceptions) 3-4 times.... It depends on whether it's a book that rewards me more each time I read it or not. So far I've been lucky, and most of what I read does. (Or, in my case, with my TBR list, is that unlucky??? )


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, here’s the short list. 

Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide series
Poul Anderson - Tau Zero, The Broken Sword
Asimov – The Foundation
Burgess – A Clockwork Orange
Zelazny – Jack of Shadows, Lord of Light
Moorcock – Corum series
Lord of the Rings (around 20 times. Now I just jump to my favorite scenes.)
John Crowly – Little, Big
Philip Jose Farmer – The Lovers, The Wind Whales of Ishmael
HP Lovecraft – The Dreamquest of Unknown Kadath
Andre Norton – The first 5 or 6 Witch World books
Doris Piserchia – The Flugger
Van Vogt – The Weapon Shops of Isher, The War Against the Rull, The Silkie
Kurt Vonnegut – The Sirens of Titan
John Wyndham – The Day of the Triffids


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, i forgot the one non science fiction i read regularly:

Joseph Heller - Catch 22 (about 7 or 8 times).


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 4, 2006)

That's some _very _nice stuff on that list.....


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 4, 2006)

Tau Zero said:
			
		

> Well, here’s the short list.
> 
> Lord of the Rings (around 20 times. Now I just jump to my favorite scenes.)



Have been reading it properly at least once a year since I was in high school and going through favourite bits in between times and still cry at all the same places.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 4, 2006)

Non SFF - Catch 22 - four times.


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 4, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> That's some _very _nice stuff on that list.....


 
And i just noticed that the most recent book on the list is over 20 years old!  Most of them are over 30 years old.  I guess it takes about 30 years for the books i really love to fade from my poor, abused memory.


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 4, 2006)

mosaix said:
			
		

> Non SFF - Catch 22 - four times.


 
You too, huh?  I do love that book.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 4, 2006)

Tau Zero said:
			
		

> You too, huh?  I do love that book.



It's no exageration to say that it changed my life.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 4, 2006)

I read the Harry Potter books once a year or so.
Faerie Tale - R.E.Feist
Green Mile - Stephen King
Watchers - Dean Koontz
Time Traveler's Wife - Audrey Niffenegger
Alvin Maker Series - O.S. Card


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 5, 2006)

The Father Brown stories - GK Chesterton
The Harley Quinn stories - Agatha Christie
The Sherlock Holmes tales - Conan Doyle
The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco


----------



## Kettricken (Jul 5, 2006)

In my childhood I read books multiple times... Roald Dahl was one of my favourites: must have read 'Matilda', 'the BFG', 'Charlie and the chocolate factory' multiple times... also, books by the Dutch author Thea Beckman, e.g. 'Crusade in jeans'.

In my teenage years there were a few years I didn't read that much. When reading for my language subjects, I suddenly found myself for a list of 80 books I had to read for secondary school... enjoyed a number of them and read them twice (once in Dutch, once in English), e.g. 'Rebecca' by Daphne du Maurier, 'Pride & Predjudice' by Jane Austen, 'Dracula' by Bram Stoker and 'the hobbit' by you-know-who  . The dutch book 'discovery of heaven' by Harry Mulish I also read twice.

During college/university years I've read LOTR multiple times (5, 6, ...??), the Farseer trilogy twice and I'm planning to reread 'a song of ice and fire' by George R.R. Martin before the good version of 'a feast for crows' comes out (apparently there has been a misprint...).
I'd like to reread more books, actually, like the Guy Gavriel Kay books, but there are always so many books on my TBR list... (...and always will be...)


----------



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

none for some reason i cannot read a book more than once but i remember all of them


----------



## Black-Regret (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't often re-read books expect for the harry potter books, discwold and of course Lord of the Flies, one of my favourite booke i had to buy a second compy because my first one has been used so many times.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forums! Good to see you jumped right in...


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 9, 2006)

Purely comfort reading these are and always reached for when I get down.

Jeremy Thatcher Dragon Hatcher - Bruce Coville
Some of the stories in Oddly Enough & Odder Than Ever - Bruce Coville
The Tale of Peter Rabbit - Beatrix Potter
Any version of Beauty & the Beast
BFG & James and the Giant Peach - Roald Dahl

Lovecraft .... always Lovecraft


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> Lovecraft .... always Lovecraft


 
As I noted in my list, this is certainly my mainstay. That's why the small bookcase next to my bed is chock-a-block with Lovecraft, Lovecraft, Lovecraft... and Lovecraftian matter....


----------



## weaveworld (Jul 9, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> As I noted in my list, this is certainly my mainstay. That's why the small bookcase next to my bed is chock-a-block with Lovecraft, Lovecraft, Lovecraft... and Lovecraftian matter....



*And a little more.....lovecraft? I think there is a pattern developing or your books are breeding...*


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *And a little more.....lovecraft? I think there is a pattern developing or your books are breeding...*


Hmmm. Haven't noticed any of them making jaunts to the Outer Spheres lately ... but then, some of them _have _been missing....


----------



## weaveworld (Jul 9, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Haven't noticed any of them making jaunts to the Outer Spheres lately ... but then, some of them _have _been missing....



*Between you,me and the books, I think you are gonna have to watch Cthulhu...I have heard rumours.....
**
*


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Between you,me and the books, I think you are gonna have to watch Cthulhu...I have heard rumours.....
> **
> *


Now you've one it!!! I've not been able to find my Plush Cthulhu in a while, either.....


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 9, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Now you've one it!!! I've not been able to find my Plush Cthulhu in a while, either.....



Ah ... this would explain the sudden 'breeding' of plush Cthulhu's under the bed. Who's responsible for the Ninja Turtle and Elvis ones?

Lovecraft, Lovecraft ... sounds good to say too.


----------



## weaveworld (Jul 9, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> Ah ... this would explain the sudden 'breeding' of plush Cthulhu's under the bed. Who's responsible for the Ninja Turtle and Elvis ones?
> 
> Lovecraft, Lovecraft ... sounds good to say too.


*I know nothing....






'Viva Las Vegas......'


*


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> Ah ... this would explain the sudden 'breeding' of plush Cthulhu's under the bed. Who's responsible for the Ninja Turtle and Elvis ones?




Ah, the evil triumvirate, eh? The old boy must be softening up. Last I heard, he devoured all the other plush toys; or, rather, they just disappeared one night.... Then again, I have seen a (certainly specious) picture of them all bowing down before him, and receiving instructions of some nefarious sort.... (Shades of Gahan Wilson's "And then we'll get him....")



> Lovecraft, Lovecraft ... sounds good to say too.


 
Yes. I don't think there was ever a man more aptly named.....

Edit: To Weave (in shock, horror, and dismay): Now, that's the original Elder Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 9, 2006)

Weave ... Ah this would explain the enduring tale that Elvis lives. It's clear that he's definitely not left the building .... or the pool at any rate.

j.d. ... Google has interesting things to say if one types in Lovecraft.

And the Ninja Turtle ones?? I am of course keeping silent on the ummm Santa Claus one and the Dracula one.


----------



## Lostara (Jul 9, 2006)

Steven Erikson ~ Malazan series - all of them - at least twice!
Dune series
Jane Austen (no I know she isn't Sci-fi or fantasy, but I love her books).

I'm sure there are others, just can't think of them right now.  I'll come back to you on it...*wanders off pondering!*


----------



## Sadie (Jul 12, 2006)

Uh...
*Harry Potter (f-ing d'uh, am I rite?)
*Hitchhiker's Guide (could possibly be the most CLASSICAL piece of literature of all time)
*my cell phone instruction manual
*Who Killed Olive Souffle? (plz, don't laugh)

And....that's all that I can think of.....up with hope, down with dope!


----------



## StarShipSofa (Jul 13, 2006)

Weaveworld by Clive barker is one


----------



## StarShipSofa (Jul 13, 2006)

And Stars My Destination - Alfred bester


----------



## StarShipSofa (Jul 13, 2006)

Who is Alfred Bester i hear you cry?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 13, 2006)

StarShipSofa said:
			
		

> Who is Alfred Bester i hear you cry?


Ahem. Anyone who doesn't know who Alfie Bester is had better go back to sf kindergarten. 'Nuff said!


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 14, 2006)

"The Stars, My Destination" should be a requirement to join this Forum.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 14, 2006)

Tau Zero said:
			
		

> "The Stars, My Destination" should be a requirement to join this Forum.


Seconded.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 14, 2006)

Third-ed


----------



## carrie221 (Jul 17, 2006)

I love books and I reread a lot of my books but the ones that I have read so many times some of them are falling apart and I can pick up and can't put back down:

-Harry Potter Books
-Dune (1st copy which was my dad's actually did fall apart, maybe I should go reread that again)
-Pride and Predjudice (Jane Austen)
-Starwars (Ep 2 and 3)
-A swiftly tilting planet (Madeleine L'Engle) (also fell apart which was my dad's guess I should go buy another copy)

Many others that I can't remember right now... I think I will go steal... umm... borrow dune from my dad again


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

*

The Black Company - Glen Cook
The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
Silverlock - John Myers Myers
The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
Quest For The Future - A.E. Van Vogt
The Goblin Reservation - Clifford D. Simak
Inferno - Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
Glory Road & Citizen Of The Galaxy - Robert A. Heinlein
*


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jul 21, 2006)

LOTR
Magician - Raymond Feist
The Sword of Shannara Terry Brooks
Songs of Earth and Power - Greg Bear
On ravens wing - Morgan Llewellen
Waylander + most of his older stuff - David Gemmell
A lot of Terry Pratchett's stuff!!!
Necroscope and others by Brian Lumley
The Dragon & the Unicorn - A.A.Attanasio
The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant...Stephen Donaldson


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 21, 2006)

Im on my 4th reading of Game of Thrones. (actually Im listening to it on audio). 

When I was younger I read and reread many times: 
The Stand by King
The Sword of Shannara by Brooks


----------



## Anomander (Jul 24, 2006)

Gregory Keyes: The waterborn
Weis and Hickman: The dragons of summer flame
Gillian Bradshaw: Down the long wind


----------



## TheBlackWizard (Aug 6, 2006)

I've read the Silmarillion 10 times to man, along with every other Tolkien work.

I've also reread the Great Tree of Avalon series also. Great trilogy.


----------



## Aeris (Aug 10, 2006)

I've read every Patricia C. Wrede book more times than I can count, I've read LOTR a few times, Redwall by Brian Jacques, Tamora Pierce's books, The Belgariad and The Mallorean by David Eddings, and I read Harry Potter a lot when it first came out.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm on about my 3rd re-read of _The Dresden Files_.  And my 2nd time through _The Prestige_ - tho I'm not sure this one's so much SF as it is something else - tho there is that whole Nikola Tesla thing that is mostly not possible.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 17, 2006)

Tuppeny, Feefo and Jinks by Enid Blyton and Shadow Of The Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.

Fudoki by Kij Johnson and Shadows Bend by Richard Raleigh and David Barbour.


----------



## beenorthern (Aug 19, 2006)

What have I reread? LOTS! I keep books because I’m going to read them again ...

Weird favourites like *Always Coming Home* Ursula K. LeGuin, *Camp Concentration* Thomas Disch & *Babel-17* Samuel R. Delaney ...

Some favourite authors: Lois McMaster Bujold, Alice Borchardt, Judith Tarr, Gillian Bradshaw, Judith Merkle Riley, Asuzette Haden Elgin, Nina Kiriki Hoffman, Vernor Vinge, Tim Powers, Saki ... really too many to list!

And there are some books where I have only one or two by those authors ... Why didn’t they write more? Or ... more like that?

*The Interior Life* Katherine Blake
*Hellspark* Janet Kagan
*Courtship Rite* (*Geta*) Donald Kingsbury
*Timescape* Gregory Benford
*The Once and Future King* T.H. White
*Branchpoint* Mona Clee
*Godstalk* P.C. Hodgell
*Toolmaker Koan* John McLoughlin
*Wintermind* Parke Godwin & Marvin Kaye
*The Indians Won* Martin Cruz Smith
*Mojo and the Pickle Jar* Douglas Bell
*The Man in the High Castle* Philip K. Dick
*The Wood Wife* Terri Windling

Sorry, got a bit long here!


----------



## LauraJUnderwood (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, let's see...

DRAGONSBANE by Barbara Hambly

MOBY DICK by Herman Melville

GOBLIN MOON and THE GNOME'S ENGINE by Teresa Edgerton

All of the Green Lion books by Teresa Edgerton (are we seeing a pattern here? )

THE HEDGE KNIGHT and SWORD SWORN by G.R.R. Martin

A couple of Ellery Queen novels (titles elude me at the moment)

There are others, I am sure...

Laura J. Underwood
Author of DRAGON'S TONGUE


----------



## LauraJUnderwood (Aug 20, 2006)

Forgot to add anything by Ray Bradbury...

Laura J. Underwood
Author of DRAGON'S TONGUE


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 21, 2006)

Twenty Thousand Leagues Under The Sea - Jules Verne
Journey To The Centre Of The Earth - Jules Verne
Moby Dick - Herman Melville
Macbeth - Shakespeare
Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte


----------



## alicebandassassin (Aug 21, 2006)

god i wish i could do the fead again thing but once i have read a book i cant forget it so two pages in and i remember the whole thing very sad


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 22, 2006)

Easier for me to list the authors I reread rather than the books
William Gibson, Terry Pratchett, David Eddings, Robert Heinlein, J K Rowling, Asimov, Frank Herbert.

Thats all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Loner (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh yes! William Gibson definitely gets re-read frequently, mainly _All Tomorrow's Parties_ and _Virtual Light_. You have to read Gibson, he writes poetry in prose. So beautiful to read and yet so gritty and cyberpunk. 
Terry Pratchett's _Wyrd Sisters_: clever, funny, satirical take on Macbeth. Neil Gaiman's _Stardust_ : a dark kind of beautiful fairytale.

And _Green Monkey Dreams_ by Isobelle Carmody. An anthology that makes you believe there is still magic and fairytales alive in the modern world, albeit in a mundane guise. So inventive. ( The best stories are _Green Monkey Dreams_ and _The World Road_)

I also re-read _Sister Emily's Lightship _by Jane Yolen for the same reason.

And all of the Elizabeth Peters _Amelia Peabody series _(Historical mysteries set in nineteenth century Egyptian archaeological digs. They are my secret, shameful addiction)

And _The Princess Bride _by William Goldman. So clever. So funny.

And _The Prince _by Macchiavelli. Still scarily relevant today.


----------



## A1ien (Aug 22, 2006)

Pretty much every book in my collection. I whiz through any new book I have so I usually exhaust any new reading material I have pretty quickly. Since I can't afford to buy a new book every week and I have to have some book on the go, I usually read my old ones. 

Some of them I have to wait a longer period in between reading before I can stand to read them again (otherwise I just know every single plot twist before it comes) but if I leave them long enough I usually forget most of the details even if I still remember the general ending. The pleasure then comes from rereading the intricacies of the plot.

The easiest ones to reread are the Harry Potter books and Terry Pratchett. The hardest I've ever found was one book about elephants, which was great but I simply for the life of me cannot reread it.

I think the hardest ones to reread are usually the ones that make the most impression on me because they stick in my mind more. It's taken me quite a few years but I am *finally* rereading the Liveship trilogy by Robin Hobb and once again I am *loving* it!!


----------



## Coops (Aug 24, 2006)

Replay (3 times) -Grimwood
Foundation series (first three only) - Asimov
Swiss Family Robinson -Stevenson
Contact -Sagan
Ender's Game -Card
Flatland -Abbott
Organic Chemistry-Morisson & Boyd


----------



## Cloud (Aug 24, 2006)

all the ones I like; some of them many, many times.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 24, 2006)

Coops said:
			
		

> Swiss Family Robinson -Stevenson


 
Wasn't *Swiss Family Robinson* written by Johann David Wyss?


----------



## Coops (Aug 24, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Wasn't *Swiss Family Robinson* written by Johann David Wyss?



Yes you are right and I will change the post.  Good catch.
Forgeting the author's name, I did a google search and clicked on this.
http://books.google.com/books?vid=I...uis+stevenson&sig=-1TEkF7kh458mkLw-NXqhQa2Y_I

I used the more well known author's name but the page must be in error unless it is a translation by Stevenson or he was the illustrator.  More likely, the second author was added in error since Treasure Island is often associated with The Swiss Family Robinson due to similar content.  The two men were not contemporaries and Stevenson may have been influence by Wyss's work from my meager research on this.

My appologies.


----------

